# Danny Farmer Retriever Training Seminar



## Shayne Mehringer

I'm posting this for Jerry cuz he's old and kant figger owt kompewterz.

Danny Farmer Retriever Training Seminar - May 19-23, 2004

Here are the DETAILS

Shayne


----------



## Guest

When ya'll migrate to Minnesota I will be interested. Have fun! :wink:


----------



## Len

Post up if you plan on attending! I'm gonna be there as an observer. I plan on camping out, hopefully I will not be fall victim to a vicious cow attack!

Len-has a "thing" about cows


----------



## Arturo

Len,
You will be surrounded by cows. But they are nice cows. They only attack dogs......NOT.


----------



## Len

WAH said:


> Len,
> You will be surrounded by cows. But they are nice cows. They only attack dogs......NOT.


What were the hotels again?

Len-can't bring enough bullets for a siege


----------



## Chris Kingrea

Len said:


> What were the hotels again?
> 
> Len-can't bring enough bullets for a siege


hahahaha Jersey boy in Texas, busting crackheads and scared of cows. Something ain't quite right with that.  

Nothing like GDGing up Danny's seminar announcement.


----------



## Jerry

Now Chris, think about this. You and I and many others think NOTHING about walking out in the field and whopping a cow upside the head.

But we "mite" (mites are on a chicken's a$$ according to my Mama) be reluctant to whop a dude with a gun pointed at us. If Len will take care of the gun stuff, I'm pretty sure we will take care of the " bull shi......bovine protection"

Jerry


----------



## Guest

*farmer seminar*

Can someone give me some backgound on Mr farmer,I seen his name come up several times.I just attended my first seminar,evans.I would like too learn more. Cant afford to go too all the seminars would like to pick and select the better ones.

Rick


----------



## jeff t.

*Re: farmer seminar*



rro said:


> Can someone give me some backgound on Mr farmer,I seen his name come up several times.I just attended my first seminar,evans.I would like too learn more. Cant afford to go too all the seminars would like to pick and select the better ones.
> 
> Rick


I'd say that Danny Farmer's workshop would be one of the "better ones" !


----------



## EdA

*Re: farmer seminar*



rro said:


> Can someone give me some backgound on Mr farmer,I seen his name come up several times.I just attended my first seminar,evans.I would like too learn more. Cant afford to go too all the seminars would like to pick and select the better ones.
> 
> Rick


Mr. Farmer is one of the elite retriever trainers in the country.

Some of his accomplishments:

He has won three National Championships (NFC Otus of Redfern, NFC Vinwood Takes Lickin, NFC Eagle Ridge Rocket Sam

He assisted the owner in training another national champion (NFC Wanapum's Lucyanna Girl, owned and handled by John Parrot)

He trained FC-AFC Rippin Blue Thunder who was high point open dog

he as handled many national finalists

he has trained scores of dogs to FC-AFC titles.

Danny has been a professional retriever trainer for 25 years and he is without question one of the top 2 or 3 retriever trainers in the country IMHO


----------



## KJB

Dr. Ed,
You forgot to mention that Mr. Farmer is also a well-know savior of lost dogs and abandoned cats  
Tina - who thought FC was one cool cat


----------



## Arturo

rro,
This is not Mr. Farmers first rodeo. Danny has been training dogs for 30 years (more or less). He has trained with and learned from the best. He is now one of the best IMHO(some people say THE best) dog trainers in the world. Danny has put on seminars in the past but not recently. Your profile says you are a beginning dog trainer sothis would be a good one for you since it is on Basics and Transition. If you are still in San Antonio it is only a hop, skip and a jump to down town Anderson, TX.

P.S. I know Danny but I have never attended one of his seminars. I hope to make it to this one.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

*Re: farmer seminar*



Ed Aycock said:


> he is without question one of the top 2 or 3 retriever trainers in the country IMHO


Top 2... IMFO


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

He also won 19 trials in one year!

(another one of the "Three things that will never happen again in field trials")


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

He has also been called

"The Dog Whisperer" 

by some.

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Jerry

And Mr. Farmer is also Vice-President of "Jerry's Goobers". Mr. Aycock is President after that e-mail about "Justin's Worst Nightmare"!!!!    

Jerry


----------



## rufsea

I attended one of Danny's seminars in the 80's in Colorado. I agree that he is one of the BEST pro's and think his, should be at the top of your list to attend.

Ken Erikson


----------



## Guest

*seminar*

Thanks for all the info,I will try to be their.

Rick


----------



## Guest

I mailed my application and money in yesterday, can't wait for the seminar


----------



## Jerry

Quick update & "Heads Up":

I'm receiving applications and there's still two months left. An ad will be in the Apr edition of RFTN. There will be a few "Goodies" as door prizes, Lanyards & Gift Certificates from Tri-Tronics, dog food from Purina, and I'm sure we can con Gary & Jane Edwards out of a couple of their nice Handler's Jackets.

Your checks WILL NOT be deposited until the first week of May!!!! Sending the application and check now gets you on the list. If for some reason you find that you can't make it, I will send your check back, tear it up, whatever you want me to do.

Jerry


----------



## weaver

Is there still availibility for an observer? Coming from Alaska, I don't want to book a plane without knowing Does anyone happen to know if Danny summers in Texas or does he go north?? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jerry

If you tell me you want to come from Alaska, I will GUARANTEE you will have a spot!!

Danny will be leaving shortly after the Seminar.

Jerry


----------



## weaver

After I speak with my supervisor, I will let you know first thing. My immediate manager had a heart attack and passed away so we might be on lock down for time off. Thanks for doing that for me.


----------



## Jerry

If you are considering attending the Seminar, you need to contact me because the spots are filling. I'm not depositing any checks until the 7th of May in the event you have a change of plans. I'd suggest you get the application in ASAP, then if something happens, you won't get "burned" by not being able to attend.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry

Just for Info Only.

There are two spots open "With Dogs", three spots "Without Dogs".

Jerry


----------



## Jerry

One opening With Dog opened up this morning due to a cancellation. Still two for Observer only.

We will kick it off at 9 AM Wed Morning. 

Jerry


----------



## Guest

Jerry said:


> We will kick it off at 9 AM Wed Morning.
> 
> Jerry


Wed. Morning scared me! I would have worded it NEXT Wed. morning.

WAH


----------



## Jerry

Perhaps assuming that those who have sent checks, filled out applications, made motel reservations actually knew the dates was a bit much on my part!!

You goober.

OK, just so Art will know!!!

We will start at 0900 hours, 9 AM, the morning of Wednesday, the 19th day of May, in the year 2004.


----------



## W Knight

Ed

You left out that he trained Jerry Wickliffes NAFC.

And I think Rip was High Point Open dog twice.

And with everything that has been said he is TRULY a good guy.

And the reason he is so good is that he was a dog in his former life.

Verdell


----------



## Jerry

And how about NAFC "Girlie", & High Point Derby dog Westwind's Bold Tiger? I think it was Timex that was #2, with limited trials later.

Jerry


----------



## Arturo

Does anybody need a map?
Vinwood Kennels is approximately 1-1/2 mile east of Anderson on Hwy. 149










If you have any questions feel free to call Jer.

WAH


----------



## Guest

I just wanted to give a big thank you to Danny and Clint. The seminar was great. I learned more in five days than I thought possible. Thank you guys for all your hard work and willingness to help us out. Ya'll did a fabulous job. I know I will be attending next year. Thank you again.


----------



## weaver

I couldn't agree more. I have been around good dog people but I haven't ever experienced the kind of knowledge that Danny and Clint are accustomed to. They put on a GREAT seminar and the willingness to answer all questions, basic to advanced, really made you feel comfortable. Thanks again Danny, Clint, Lisa, Jerry, Fred and to all the handlers that braved the nervousness to give us something to work from. Hope to see some of you soon


----------



## Howard N

When's the video coming out?


----------



## Brad B

Yes sir it was an outstanding class. Thanks to all involved.


----------

